# pronunciation - v, b (verano, tuviste)



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me podrían decir si esta es la diferencia entre la v y la b, por favor?

Si la v/b empieza una palabra o va seguida por m o n es mas fuerte y los labios se tocan.

Si la v/b esta en vocales es más suave y los labios no se tocan

Por ejemplo,

Fuertes:
Verano, invierno

Los labios no se tocan:
Tuviste, el verano, uva

Gracias


----------



## Södertjej

Eso es.

"En Valencia" suena igual que bomba y "A Barcelona" suena igual que avión.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Tambien la l afecta la palabra?

Por ejemplo,

El verano(¿los labios se tocan?)

Gracias


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿Tambien la l afecta la palabra?
> 
> Por ejemplo,
> 
> El verano(¿los labios se tocan?)
> 
> Gracias


 
Estoy escuchándome a mí mismo diciendo "el verano" y en principio me sale sin tocar los labios, pero si la pronuncio del otro modo, tocando los labios, no suena extraño.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿sabes por qué es así? ¿ocurre siempre cuando hay una l seguida por una v/b? ¿Se puede extender la regla para que incluya la l y entrevocales? 

Por ejemplo,

el verano, uva, 

Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

La *, oclusiva bilabial sonora sólo se pronuncia oclusiva en inicial absoluta tras pausa y detrás de una nasal. En los demás casos se pronuncia una [ƀ], fricativa bilabial sonora que en pronunciaciones fuertes puede llegar a la oclusividad . Detrás o antes de una consonante suena más "oclusiva" (la abertura de los labios es más estrecha). Ante consonante sorda puede llegar a sonar [p].*


----------



## Agró

Al margen de que la pronunciación de _b_ y _v_ es exactamente la misma y de lo cual se ha hablado abundantemente en otros hilos, cito estas palabras de T. Navarro Tomás al respecto de la pronunciación oclusiva y fricativa de _b_ (y por tanto de _v_).

T. Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_, Madrid, 1982 (pp.84, 85)
"_B_ oclusiva.- Bilabial oclusiva sonora; ort. _b_, fon. *. Articulación: glotis, sonora; los demás órganos como en p; tensión muscular, algo menor que en p. Hállase en los casos siguientes:
a) Inicial absoluta después de pausa: buenos días ['bwenoz̦ 'đias], búscalo ['buskalo], ¡basta! ['bașta].
b) Interior de grupo en contacto con nasal anterior: hombre ['ombre], lumbre  ['lumbre], sombra ['sombra], un buen día [ũm bwen̦ 'dia].
En submarino, submúltiple, etc., pronúnciase una b implosiva muy débil y breve, la cual, muchas veces, se convierte en m asimilándose a la m siguiente y formando con ella una sola articulación, que resulta un poco más larga que la de la m ordinaria y se reparte entre las dos sílabas contiguas: [subma'rino] o [summa'rino].
Seguida de t, la b se articula como p en pronunciación lenta o esmerada, y como una [Ҍ] más o menos sorda en la pronunciación relajada de la conversación familiar: obtener [opte'ner] u [oҌte'ner].

B fricativa.- Bilabial fricativa sonora: ort. b, fon. [Ҍ]. Articulación: labios entreabiertos; glotis, sonora; tensión débil; el resto de la articulación, como en p y b. Distínguese, pues, esta [Ҍ] de la  oclusiva, aparte de su menor tensión muscular, por la posición de los labios, los cuales, en la [Ҍ], en vez de cerrarse por completo como en la , permanecen entreabiertos, dejando entre uno y otro una hendidura más o menos estrecha, según la naturaleza de los sonidos vecinos y según la fuerza de la pronunciación.
En pronunciación fuerte, la abertura labial de la [Ҍ] es más estrecha que en pronunciación débil; inicial de sílaba, en contacto con alguna consonante inmediata (alba, sobre), es asimismo más estrecha que en posición intervocálica o final de sílaba (amaba, observar). En uno y otro caso, sin embargo, llega, en pronunciación enfática, a convertirse fácilmente en b oclusiva (árbol, subyugar), o en p ante consonante sorda (ábside, obtener). Menos frecuente es que se convierta en oclusiva una [Ҍ] inicial de sílaba interior; pero también puede esto ocurrir en exclamaciones y en casos de pronunciación especialmente enérgica.
Se pronuncia, pues, fricativa, toda b que no se halle en posición inicial absoluta ni precedida de m o n, que son los casos en que, como queda dicho, aparece el sonido oclusivo (...)".*


----------



## XiaoRoel

Agró said:


> Al margen de que la pronunciación de _b_ y _v_ es exactamente la misma y de lo cual se ha hablado abundantemente en otros hilos, cito estas palabras de T. Navarro Tomás al respecto de la pronunciación oclusiva y fricativa de _b_ (y por tanto de _v_).
> 
> T. Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_, Madrid, 1982 (pp.84, 85)
> "_B_ oclusiva.- Bilabial oclusiva sonora; ort. _b_, fon. *. Articulación: glotis, sonora; los demás órganos como en p; tensión muscular, algo menor que en p. Hállase en los casos siguientes:
> a) Inicial absoluta después de pausa: buenos días ['bwenoz̦ 'đias], búscalo ['buskalo], ¡basta! ['bașta].
> b) Interior de grupo en contacto con nasal anterior: hombre ['ombre], lumbre  ['lumbre], sombra ['sombra], un buen día [ũm bwen̦ 'dia].
> En submarino, submúltiple, etc., pronúnciase una b implosiva muy débil y breve, la cual, muchas veces, se convierte en m asimilándose a la m siguiente y formando con ella una sola articulación, que resulta un poco más larga que la de la m ordinaria y se reparte entre las dos sílabas contiguas: [subma'rino] o [summa'rino].
> Seguida de t, la b se articula como p en pronunciación lenta o esmerada, y como una [Ҍ] más o menos sorda en la pronunciación relajada de la conversación familiar: obtener [opte'ner] u [oҌte'ner].
> 
> B fricativa.- Bilabial fricativa sonora: ort. b, fon. [Ҍ]. Articulación: labios entreabiertos; glotis, sonora; tensión débil; el resto de la articulación, como en p y b. Distínguese, pues, esta [Ҍ] de la  oclusiva, aparte de su menor tensión muscular, por la posición de los labios, los cuales, en la [Ҍ], en vez de cerrarse por completo como en la , permanecen entreabiertos, dejando entre uno y otro una hendidura más omenos estrecha, según la naturaleza de los sonidos vecinos y según la fuerza de la pronunciación.
> En pronunciación fuerte, la abertura labial de la [Ҍ] es más estrecha que en pronunciación débil; inicial de sílaba, en contacto con alguna consonante inmediata (alba, sobre), es asimismo más estrecha que en posición intervocálica o final de sílaba (amaba, observar). En uno y otro caso, sin embargo, llega, en pronunciación enfática, a convertirse fácilmente en b oclusiva (árbol, subyugar), o en p ante consonante sorda (ábside, obtener). Menos frecuente es que se convierta en oclusiva una [Ҍ] inicial de sílaba interior; pero también puede esto ocurrir en exclamaciones y en casos de pronunciación especialmente enérgica.
> Se pronuncia, pues, fricativa, toda b que no se halle en posición inicial absoluta ni precedida de m o n, que son los casos en que, como queda dicho, aparece el sonido oclusivo (...)".*


*
Que es lo que resumí yo antes de Navarro Tomás. ¡Qué buen filólogo antifascista!*


----------



## Agró

XiaoRoel said:


> Que es lo que resumí yo antes de Navarro Tomás. ¡Qué buen filólogo antifascista!


Te has adelantado mientras escribía ese largo párrafo.
Saludos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a los dos

Saludos


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Depende, puede ser

la "b" de "big"

la "v" de "very"

o un sonido que es dificil de describir que es parecido a la "W' mezclada con todas las otras consonantes... 

o sea:

TuBiste, TuViste, o TuWiste, por ejemplo


----------



## Fer BA

Fesargentina:

En casi todo el ámbito hispanoparlante la /v/ y la /b/ se pronuncian de la misma forma, como se dijo en este hilo y en varios otros (fijate el mensaje de Agró). 

En BA se está dando un fenónemo en que las diferenciamos (puede ser influencia del inglés o del portugués, en mi caso, que muchas veces -no todas- las diferencio en la pronunciación, puede ser por cualquiera de los dos...).

No se que tan antiguo es esto porque a mí me enseñaron en el colegio -hace mucho, claro- a diferenciarlas (_con be de burro y ve de vaca_, rezaba el versito, con la ve pronunciada casi como una /f/) y eran maestros españoles (cosas vederes.....).


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Si.. estoy de acuerdo en que son iguales, pero con sonidos que pueden llegar a ser muy distintos en varios paises. Yo tuve una profesora gallega que ensenaba que la "v" y la "b" se pronunciaban tal cual como la "b" en ingles, pero por otro lado, los mexicanos que conozco suelen diferenciarlas un poco mas. Yo por otro lado, ya suelo pronunciarlas como si fuesen cualquier otra consonante (de forma debilitada), como una "w". 

Asi que hay amplia variedad de como se pronuncia la "v/b"

Steven


----------



## Fer BA

Fes:

¿Podés explicar eso de pronunciar como una "w"? Para mí, en castellano, la "w" se pronuncia directamente como una "gü" o a lo sumo como una "u". ¿Cómo pronunciás _burro_?


----------



## FESARGENTINA

El sonido es una mezcla entre una "d", "b", "v", "n", "w"... es como cuando uno aspira la s. El sonido es muy sauvecito y no se nota. No estoy hablando de la "rr" ni la "r" como primera letra de una palabra. Quizas sea por una cuestion de mala diccion, pero como en el cubano, las consonantes casi no se dicen en muchos casos. 

"tuviste" casi se convierte en "tuiste".... 

Es que no es ni una "b" pura, y tampoco una "v", sino otro que es dificil de describir sin mascullar....


----------



## Fer BA

Entiendo, pero no es "w" al inicio de palabra...no decís /gürro/ por /burro/.


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Si, pero cuando digo "verano", tampoco es como la "v" inglesa, o sea, claramente dicha, es un sonido bastante ambiguo...


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Una cosa mas:

Nunca viste como la gente de poca educacion escribe "ta wena" en vez de  "esta buena" 

Te senala como es la pronunciacion. La "b" casi no se escucha, y para el que no sabe las reglas ortograficas, da igual a una "W"...

Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

La verdad que no, nunca lo vi escrito así, sí vi _ta güena. _Si te referís al fenómeno de intercambio de /b/ y /g/ es una cosa muy extendida en todo el área hispanohablante y desde hace mucho tiempo (buena/güena; abuelo/agüelo; aguja/abuja...).

¿Dónde aparece escrito _ta wena_?


----------



## FESARGENTINA

"ta wena"

ba... Esta mal, obviamente, asi que en ningun texto formal, pero en el "chat" entre amigos, incluso gente un poco mayor, (tengo un amigo de 51 anios que siempre lo escribe asi) 

Si pones en Yahoo "ta weno" entre comillas, encontras 273,000 resultados...


----------



## marie7891

Yo pronuncio la "v" y la "b" sin diferencia. La w sí suena cómo una gü. Es más, cúando decía algo cómo "güeno" cuándo era chica, siempre me corregían.


----------



## Fer BA

Fes:

entiendo, me resulta un tanto sospechoso el asunto....

primero en Google Argentina para "ta weno" encuentro sólo 10.400 resultados, una cantidad realmente pequeña
http://www.google.com.ar/webhp?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8#hl=es&rlz=1R2GPMD_en&q=%22ta+weno%22&meta=cr%3DcountryAR&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=51c2c5654ae7c0f7

y para "ta wena" 3160 entradas

La grafía me parece propia de los usuarios de mensaje de texto -donde cada caracter cuesta dinero- y más allá de que muchos de nosotros de chiquitos pronunciaramos _güeno_ en vez de _bueno._

Pero...¿gente de poca educación? Disculpá, pero viendo por arriba las entradas....me suena más a moda o, incluso al estilo Victoria Ocampo que decía _tiatro_ y _pión _-como los peones de la estancia de su _tatita_-. Y a nuestro actual alcalde, y su lema de campaña.


----------



## lucas95

Weno suelen utilizarlo los Mexicanos creo, es mas, tengo un emoticon en el MSN que dice "Ta weno"

PD: Acabo de buscar "ta weno" en Google Argentina y aparecen casi 8 millones de resultados


----------



## Fer BA

Lucas:

Ténes que buscar "ta weno" con comillas y filtrando por el país que quieras en _Búsqueda avanzada._

La búsqueda en toda la red de _+ta +weno_ trae casi 8M de entradas, pero no es así como hay que buscarlo.

en Google, filtrando por Mexico aparecen sólo 4.600 entradas, menos de la mita dque en Argentina (que tiene mucho menos habitantes).
http://www.google.com.ar/search?as_...as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=&as_rights=&safe=images


----------



## lucas95

"ta weno" con comillas (sin filtrar países) me da  674.000 resultados.

De todos modos viendo los primeros resultados puedes ver que algunos lo usan. No es común ni esta bien, pero no falta el que lo utiliza (es algo asi como lenguaje sms)


----------



## godelcah

cuando niño me enseñaron:
b: labial
v: labiodental
luego aprendí que
be y
uve


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Bueno la idea es que se pronuncia asi, lo mismo ocurre con una palabra tan comun como "boludo", que no se dice "Boludo" sino "w/b/volu" Yo no digo que sea exactamente igual que la "w" sino que es un sonido deformado que es resultado de no decir bien las consonantes. Pero esto pasa tambien en Chile, el caribe, andalucia, centroamerica, va, en muchos lugares que se reduce el valor que se les da a las consonantes....

Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

Fes:

No tengo dudas que hay gente lo pronuncia así, en todas el área latinoamericana y en la española también, seguramente mucho menos gente hoy que en el SXIX o antes (al menos en Argentina, si nos atenemos a que el habla del _Martín Fierro_ reflejaba el habla popular de su época). Seguramente algunos otros foreros -Agró, Xiao o algún otro- te podrán dar una cantidad de datos importante sobre el tema de la /gü/ en lugar de la /b/. 

En relación a la pregunta de ChocolateLover sobre la pronunciación de /b/ y /v/ y la cantidad de hablantes que pueda pronunciar /gü/ esto tiene poca relevancia y ya que hemos ocupado medio hilo, te sugiero que abrás un hilo nuevo al respecto.


----------



## mhp

lucas95 said:


> "ta weno" con comillas (sin filtrar países) me da  674.000 resultados.



674,000 or 348?
See: http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&lr=&rlz=1R2GPMD_en&q="ta+weno"&start=360&sa=N


----------



## FESARGENTINA

mhp said:


> 674,000 or 348?
> See: http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&lr=&rlz=1R2GPMD_en&q="ta+weno"&start=360&sa=N


 
Tu vinculo dice que hay 684,000...


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Fer BA said:


> Fes:
> 
> No tengo dudas que hay gente lo pronuncia así, en todas el área latinoamericana y en la española también, seguramente mucho menos gente hoy que en el SXIX o antes (al menos en Argentina, si nos atenemos a que el habla del _Martín Fierro_ reflejaba el habla popular de su época). Seguramente algunos otros foreros -Agró, Xiao o algún otro- te podrán dar una cantidad de datos importante sobre el tema de la /gü/ en lugar de la /b/.
> 
> En relación a la pregunta de ChocolateLover sobre la pronunciación de /b/ y /v/ y la cantidad de hablantes que pueda pronunciar /gü/ esto tiene poca relevancia y ya que hemos ocupado medio hilo, te sugiero que abrás un hilo nuevo al respecto.


 
Esta bien, pero el tema es que, vos como argentino, no decis la "v", ni la "b" como la "v" de "very" o la "b" de "big" Yo estimo que ningun argentino la dice asi, sonaria extremadamente raro. Hay muchos latinos que si, mantienen el sonido tal cual como aparece en un libro de gramatica, pero nosotros no. No es que decimos "tuwiste", pero tampoco es "tuViste". Decile asi, como la "V" inglesa y te va a sonar como algo dicho por un extranjero.

Saludos


----------



## mhp

FESARGENTINA said:


> Tu vinculo dice que hay 684,000...


It changes from time to time. It actually says 576 at the moment. The point is that these numbers don't mean anything.


----------



## FESARGENTINA

mhp said:


> It changes from time to time. It actually says 576 at the moment. The point is that these numbers don't mean anything.


 
Esto aparece cuando hago click en tu vinculo, fijate la cantidad que dice:

*La Web* Imágenes Vídeos Noticias Libros Traductor Gmail Más ▼ Blogs Calendar Docs Reader Sites Grupos 

todavía más » 

Historial web | Configuración de búsqueda | Acceder



*Google
	
*

Búsqueda avanzada
Buscar en:  la Web  páginas en español  páginas de Argentina 
*Web* 
Ocultar opcionesMostrar opciones...
 Resultados *571* - *580* de aproximadamente *681.000* de *"ta weno"*. (*1,12* segundos

Saludos


----------



## mhp

Hi FESARGENTINA,

There are many references in various threads concerning this. Google never lists more than 1000 hits. The intial number that you see is meaningless if it is over 1000. Sometimes the inaccuracy is staggering; for example, "aint it always the case" versus "aint it always the case"


----------



## FESARGENTINA

Wow... I truly just learned something. I had no idea that those numbers were really so meaningless. That's interesting... 

Thanks


----------



## Fer BA

mhp said:


> Hi FESARGENTINA,
> 
> There are many references in various threads concerning this. Google never lists more than 1000 hits. The intial number that you see is meaningless if it is over 1000. Sometimes the inaccuracy is staggering; for example, "aint it always the case" versus "aint it always the case"


 
Didn't know that either...and it makes sense....in case you want some theories and how-to Google works...

http://www.proz.com/forum/internet_...ncorrect_number_of_google_search_results.html

Thanks mhp!!!!


----------



## TheChabon

El _wena_, _weón_ (ejemplo todavía más perfecto, por 'huevón'), etc., vienen de Chile.


----------

